# to late for IUI?



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a new member on this site and it is the first natural cycle with IUI.  
I had an appointment for a scan on day 9 which was today. Because I have a short cycle (24 days) I did the pee sticks from day 6 and got a positive on day 8 which was yesterday. I called the clinic and the nurse said I should come in for a scan the next day as planned.
Having had the scan today they asked me to come in for the IUI tomorrow morning.
I'm a bit worried that it will be to late cause I read once you had a positive LH surge you should have IUI within 24-36 hours, mine will be 46.5 hours! When I asked the clinic they said it can be up to 48 hours. I'm all confused and worried that I'm to late for this cycle. I'm 40 years old, so I have to pay for the treatments now.
Does someone know the best time to have the IUI with a natural cycle?
I appreciate any comments.

Many thanks


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Elona

Just wondered how you were getting along?

I had my IUI done on the afternoon of the LH surge but my Doctor would have been quite happy to leave me until the next aftenoon.  However, everyone is different and the fact that the clinic scanned you and advised you to wait until the following day should help to re-assure you slightly.  I would say to trust in your medical staff and be guided by them at this stage.  Sending lots of     your way.

Love
Amanda x


----------

